# howdy from j hole



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

“You do anything long enough to escape the habit of living until the escape becomes the habit.”

Welcome


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2008)

nice pic powdr, is that corbets? shit was way to gnarly for my taste man


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

yup, the right side. 
the goat track was a skiers sidestep wet dream this year so i switched it up and had to go big.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

its a little cropped heres another one:


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

the view that the camera guy got is pretty much identical to the one i got hahaha, would love to rip it but like i said man, im not there yet. Either way, thats a gnarly pic man. J Hole was the best trip i ever took, jealous you live there, also kind of a long shot, do you know a girl named laura stover? she lives out there too, just putting it out there.


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

*SICK* Right side getter


----------

